# Lyft app to allow riders to designate favorite drivers



## Lyft_94110 (Nov 16, 2015)

In case you missed it, part of the $12.25 million settlement announced today in a class action suit by California Lyft drivers included this passage:

_As part of the settlement, Lyft will also make some changes to its app. The company has agreed to create an option that will let passengers designate "favorite" drivers, and the app will give drivers more information on potential passengers before a driver accepts a ride request._​


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Ha ha, this will let you have more 15 to 20 minutes away requests from your "favorites" when you are in another part of town.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

That's a great change. Also a much requested feature from Uber passengers.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Where is that lawsuit money going?


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

To lawyers.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

The main thing I want to know about my passengers is their destination when the PING to accept/decline first appears. If I'm near the end of my available drive-time and someone wants the (2 hour round trip) ride to downtown Chicago, I can't do it. What I do now is turn off my Lyft App earlier than I'd like to, just to avoid this problem.

Hopefully one of the terms of the settlement is showing a potential passenger's destination up front.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> The main thing I want to know about my passengers is their destination when the PING to accept/decline first appears. If I'm near the end of my available drive-time and someone wants the (2 hour round trip) ride to downtown Chicago, I can't do it. What I do now is turn off my Lyft App earlier than I'd like to, just to avoid this problem.
> 
> Hopefully one of the terms of the settlement is showing a potential passenger's destination up front.


This information is available in the lyft app already provided the pax has put in a destination


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> This information is available in the lyft app already provided the pax has put in a destination


Here in Chicago that's only true if it's a Lyft Line ride. Normal rides do not show the destination anywhere, even if entered by the rider.


----------



## Collosus76 (Nov 17, 2015)

Friendly Jack said:


> Here in Chicago that's only true if it's a Lyft Line ride. Normal rides do not show the destination anywhere, even if entered by the rider.


I'm from Chicago as well and if the rider puts the destination you can see where they are going after you accept the ping and before you "arrive" for them. The little box on the left lower hand side, if you press that it will show you the pick up and destination.

I check it all the time especially if I accepted a ping from Uber and Lyft at the same time. Next time you get a Lyft ping check it out.

Edit :
This works for regular Lyft. And this of course only works after you accept the ping. Being able to see it before accepting would be sweet though.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

I could be mistaken or maybe have a different version of the Lyft app, but that "little box on the left lower hand side" is only presented on Lyft Line rides. Regular rides do not display the little info box.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

AllenChicago said:


> The main thing I want to know about my passengers is their destination when the PING to accept/decline first appears. If I'm near the end of my available drive-time and someone wants the (2 hour round trip) ride to downtown Chicago, I can't do it. What I do now is turn off my Lyft App earlier than I'd like to, just to avoid this problem.
> 
> Hopefully one of the terms of the settlement is showing a potential passenger's destination up front.


Ya it would be great if this happens


----------



## Collosus76 (Nov 17, 2015)

Friendly Jack said:


> I could be mistaken or maybe have a different version of the Lyft app, but that "little box on the left lower hand side" is only presented on Lyft Line rides. Regular rides do not display the little info box.


Not sure what to tell you man. Are you on android or Ios? I'm running android. Next time I get a ping I'll take a screenie so you can check it out.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks, Collosus, but that's not necessary; I certainly believe you. Yes, I am on Android and it is only appearing for me on Lyft Line rides. Maybe it's something going on with my goofy phone. lol...


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

They could make it work by having the favorite driver be given the request over the other drivers if he's close by to the pax. Benefit for the driver would be riders that would be more likely to tip and increased rides with people you trust. I have a few Lyfts that I get multiple times a month and I always leave em a dollar or two extra tip. I'd love to favorite good drivers and be able to get them agin. I think this also incruages better service from the driver as he will be motivated to be favorited more in hopes of building up a loyal rider base who tip well


----------



## Collosus76 (Nov 17, 2015)

Friendly Jack said:


> Thanks, Collosus, but that's not necessary; I certainly believe you. Yes, I am on Android and it is only appearing for me on Lyft Line rides. Maybe it's something going on with my goofy phone. lol...


No worries! Then again the Uber app on my phone keeps reverting to an old version from time to time. Technology companies right? Lol


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Lyft_94110 said:


> In case you missed it, part of the $12.25 million settlement announced today in a class action suit by California Lyft drivers included this passage:
> 
> _As part of the settlement, Lyft will also make some changes to its app. The company has agreed to create an option that will let passengers designate "favorite" drivers, and the app will give drivers more information on potential passengers before a driver accepts a ride request._​


Good to hear about this.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Keep in mind that this will be rolled out in "limited test cities" in California... the rest of us will be lucky to see this until late 2016.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

andaas said:


> Keep in mind that this will be rolled out in "limited test cities" in California... the rest of us will be lucky to see this until late 2016.


Bummer.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Friendly Jack said:


> Thanks, Collosus, but that's not necessary; I certainly believe you. Yes, I am on Android and it is only appearing for me on Lyft Line rides. Maybe it's something going on with my goofy phone. lol...


It's not just you .. I can only see destinations in Lyft Line's as well; it's not until I hit "arrive" on regular Lyft's that I can see the passengers destination (that's if they even put it in). I'm on IOS in San Francisco.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

I can see it on Android in SF. But unless you know the streets real well, it's not too helpful since Lyft never shows what city the address is in.


----------



## Jack Pavlov (Nov 7, 2015)

^ you can run a quick search on google and itll spit it out


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> Where is that lawsuit money going?


$12.25 million verdict. $12.2499999 to trial lawyers. $0.0000001 million split between you CA Lyft drivers.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

New2This said:


> $12.25 million verdict. $12.2499999 to trial lawyers. $0.0000001 million split between you CA Lyft drivers.


Exactly.


----------

